# αγγέλω, αναγγέλλω, εξαγγέλλω



## panettonea

Exactly what is the difference of meaning (if any) in these three words?  Thanks for any info.


----------



## Perseas

More or less they are synonyms. They mean _announce, notify, make known_. _Αγγέλλω_ is not so common any more in Greek. _Αναγγέλλω_ is the most common of all three.It can be used in several cases. Two examples: "Ανήγγειλε το γάμο της κόρης του."; "Ανήγγειλε την απόφασή του να παραιτηθεί." _Εξαγγέλλω _is more formal and you can hear it usually in contexts like "η κυβέρνηση/ο υπουργός εξήγγειλε νέα μέτρα για τους φορολογούμενους."


----------



## panettonea

Perseas said:


> More or less they are synonyms. They mean _announce, notify, make known_. _Αγγέλλω_ is not so common any more in Greek. _Αναγγέλλω_ is the most common of all three.It can be used in several cases. Two examples: "Ανήγγειλε το γάμο της κόρης του."; "Ανήγγειλε την απόφασή του να παραιτηθεί." _Εξαγγέλλω _is more formal and you can hear it usually in contexts like "η κυβέρνηση/ο υπουργός εξήγγειλε νέα μέτρα για τους φορολογούμενους."



Thanks, Perseas.  One time, someone from Greece told me that while English has numerous words to describe a simple action (such as "walk," "stride," "sashay," "plod," "amble," "saunter," etc.), Greek is much more straightforward.  I'm beginning to wonder if he really knew what he was talking about.


----------



## Timothy1987

It's an unfortunately well-known fact that most Greeks are not familiar with the richness of their own language.


----------



## panettonea

Timothy1987 said:


> It's an unfortunately well-known fact that most Greeks are not familiar with the richness of their own language.



I see.  The guy I talked to was pretty educated, though.


----------



## Timothy1987

panettonea said:


> I see.  The guy I talked to was pretty educated, though.



That's fair enough, but being educated is not an indication of being well-read in literature or in other aspects of the wordsmiths' traditions.


----------



## panettonea

Timothy1987 said:


> That's fair enough, but being educated is not an indication of being well-read in literature or in other aspects of the wordsmiths' traditions.



That's true.


----------



## ireney

Note that αναγγέλλω means "to announce" and εξαγγέλλω "to make a proclamation". While in most places they can be used interchangeably, that is not always the case. You cannot, for instance, say τα χελιδόνια εξαγγέλλουν τον ερχομό της άνοιξης


----------



## panettonea

ireney said:


> You cannot, for instance, say τα χελιδόνια εξαγγέλλουν τον ερχομό της άνοιξης



Well, what would happen to me if I did????  

Thanks for the clarification, ireney.


----------

